
Why and how I completely left Windows for Linux - rohshall
http://www.baptiste-wicht.com/2013/07/why-how-left-windows-for-linux/
======
travelorg
Have been running only fedora here since the summer. Decided the only thing I
needed windows for was Grand Theft Auto. OK. I bought a Playstation and GTAV
to feed the need. :)

